# CNC Christmas



## Tmate (Dec 22, 2020)

This was actually yesterday.  I felt that I needed some Christmas cheer in my little home office, so I did these with my DIY 18" x 18" CNC plasma table.


----------



## DavidR8 (Dec 22, 2020)

That is outstanding!
I’m pretty confident that we’d all be interested in some details on your CNC table


----------



## 7milesup (Dec 22, 2020)

Very cool.  Nice view out your office window too.


----------



## Tmate (Dec 22, 2020)

The complete build is covered elsewhere in this forum:  *CNC Plasma Cutting When You Have No Space.*

While both axes have about 24" of travel, I pretty much limit my cuts to an 18" x 18" envelope.


----------

